# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  design VS design

## ayman

تحدي المصممين والهوا  


جائزة التحدي هي زيادة الخبرة و تطوير المهارات و ترقبوا جائزة قيمة عن قريب..

الى طريق الإبداع والخبرة

----------


## ayman



----------


## آلجوري

وااااااااااااااااااااو رائع ايمن ما كنت أعرف إنك فنان هيك  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> وااااااااااااااااااااو رائع ايمن ما كنت أعرف إنك فنان هيك


احكي عن التصميم مو انا  :Bl (14):  

اي واحد احلى رقم واحد ولا اثنين ؟؟ وليش ؟

----------


## غسان

مشكور ايمن على الموضوع .. ان شاء الله نقدر نشارك فيه

----------


## معاذ القرعان

2 احلى بس خليها بدون ليش  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> مشكور ايمن على الموضوع .. ان شاء الله نقدر نشارك فيه


ان شاء الله بس ماعطيتنا اي صورة عجبتك وليش بعد اذنك

----------


## ayman

> 2 احلى بس خليها بدون ليش


لا احكي احكي الحقيقة والصراحة 

انت عارف كانت في مسابقة والكل اتهمني بأني ماحكمت صح او مزبوط هون انتو كونو الحكم على التصميم  وخذ رأي الناس بتصميمك حتى الكل يعرف ايش الصح والغلط واذا الواحد ما انضغط وواجه الحقيقة ما بيتطور

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> لا احكي احكي الحقيقة والصراحة 
> 
> انت عارف كانت في مسابقة والكل اتهمني بأني ماحكمت صح او مزبوط هون انتو كونو الحكم على التصميم  وخذ رأي الناس بتصميمك حتى الكل يعرف ايش الصح والغلط واذا الواحد ما انضغط وواجه الحقيقة ما بيتطور



لانه حركتها احلى قلب حب وكلمة خالد زي (القطب) في ايحاء وحركات  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> لانه حركتها احلى قلب حب وكلمة خالد زي (القطب) في ايحاء وحركات


شكرا  :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> 


الصورة رقم 2 أحلى فيها ابداع وشغل اكتر من الصورة الاولي ومعبر اكتر

----------


## غسان

1 احلى  .. 2لا يظهر فيها تصميم فهي اقرب للصورة

----------


## ayman

> الصورة رقم 2 أحلى فيها ابداع وشغل اكتر من الصورة الاولي ومعبر اكتر




 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

رقم 2 ولا 1 ياعالي ولا اقلك الي على اليمين ولا على الشمال

----------


## ayman

> 1 احلى  .. 2لا يظهر فيها تصميم فهي اقرب للصورة


يسلمو حب :Icon31:

----------


## العالي عالي

> رقم 2 ولا 1 ياعالي ولا اقلك الي على اليمين ولا على الشمال


انتي شكلك ما بتفهم عربي 

مهو انا كاتب رقم 2 أحلى 

شو احول  :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> انتي شكلك ما بتفهم عربي 
> 
> مهو انا كاتب رقم 2 أحلى 
> 
> شو احول



 انت حاكي انو الصورة رقم 2 فيها شغل كثير  
طيب ممكن تحددلي الشغل الي قصدتو لو سمحت ؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت حاكي انو الصورة رقم 2 فيها شغل كثير  
> طيب ممكن تحددلي الشغل الي قصدتو لو سمحت ؟


شو بعرفني انا اسأل ابو نعيم عندو خبرة 

لا تشتغل بسماي انا اعطيتك راي ولا تضلك تزيد وتلعي 

يلعو قلبك ان شاء الله  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

> شو بعرفني انا اسأل ابو نعيم عندو خبرة 
> 
> لا تشتغل بسماي انا اعطيتك راي ولا تضلك تزيد وتلعي 
> 
> يلعو قلبك ان شاء الله


انت اخترت صورة ووصفت الصورة التانية شو اعمل فيك  :Bl (14):

----------


## العالي عالي

> انت اخترت صورة ووصفت الصورة التانية شو اعمل فيك


كانت باطلة ومحولة يوم ما قررت اشترك بالموضوع 



هس شو المطلوب مني  :Bl (14):

----------


## ayman

> كانت باطلة ومحولة يوم ما قررت اشترك بالموضوع 
> 
> 
> 
> هس شو المطلوب مني


ولا اشي بس غادر برا ممنوع تدخل  :Bl (14):

----------


## آلجوري

> طيب آآآآ سفة  
> الأحلى طبعا 2 لأن في ابتكار وابداع مع بساطة 
> أما الأول صورة عادية تقريبا


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

لالالا يا أيمن اعكس الأرقام صرت متل العالي  :Db465236ff:  

من جد موقف بموت من الضحك  :Smile:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مشكور ايمن 

انا ما اتهمتك بالغش و لا في 

و اذا اتهمتك انا بكون بمزح 

و بالاخر 2 احلى  :Icon31:   :Icon31:  

بس انا متمسك بتوقيعي :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ayman

التحدي الأول 





والجائزة 










جهاز نوكيا ان81  جديد بدون كفالة او مبلغ نقدي بسعر الجهاز 


شروط المسابقة  : 
1- يجب على المصمم رفع ملف psd الأصلي 
2- يتم سؤال المصمم على كيفية عمل التصميم 
3- يعتبر التحدي منتهي بعد اسبوع من تاريخ اعلانه 
4- يتم مقارنة التصميم مع تصميمي و عليه يحدد الفائز

----------


## N_tarawneh

> التحدي الأول 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> والجائزة 
> 
> 
> ...



أيمن ...!!!

أنا مش فاهم أشيء ، ممكن تفهمني وشو المطلوب ...!!!؟؟؟

----------


## ayman

> أيمن ...!!!
> 
> أنا مش فاهم أشيء ، ممكن تفهمني وشو المطلوب ...!!!؟؟؟


التحدي راح يكون على الشكل الأتي انا راح اصمم نفس التلفون على الفوتوشوب  والمطلوب منك انك تصمم واحد تاني  والتصميم الأقل عيوب من التاني هو الفائز وصلت ؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> التحدي راح يكون على الشكل الأتي انا راح اصمم نفس التلفون على الفوتوشوب  والمطلوب منك انك تصمم واحد تاني  والتصميم الأقل عيوب من التاني هو الفائز وصلت ؟


يا أيمن ...

رحم الله امرءٌ عرف قدر نفسه ...

تحديك يا أيمن كبير ، وانا بصراحة ما بشارك فيه إلا بعد ما اكمل شهر ونص في تعلم الفوتو شوب ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> يا أيمن ...
> 
> رحم الله امرءٌ عرف قدر نفسه ...
> 
> تحديك يا أيمن كبير ، وانا بصراحة ما بشارك فيه إلا بعد ما اكمل شهر ونص في تعلم الفوتو شوب ...


علشان هيك اسمو تحدي  انت مابتعرف غيرك بيعرف بعدين بفلس انا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## N_tarawneh

بس ما بتقدر تعطينا حق التلفون كأش ومقدما ً ، لانه الطفرّ عنا ضارب طنابه ... :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

> بس ما بتقدر تعطينا حق التلفون كأش ومقدما ً ، لانه الطفرّ عنا ضارب طنابه ...


بعيط ليش لا ابعتلي رقم حسابك هلا ببعتلك

----------


## N_tarawneh

> بعيط ليش لا ابعتلي رقم حسابك هلا ببعتلك


عن جدّ ...!!! :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

2000 ريآل بس / ان شاء الله ربنا بجوزك وبتكسب في أجر ... :Eh S(2):

----------


## ayman

زمن الشغل : 1.33 ساعة 
البرنامج : PHOTOSHOP CS2 ME

----------


## N_tarawneh

يا سلاااااااااام عليك ...

ماشاء الله عنك / شاطر يا أيمن ... :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ayman

> يا سلاااااااااام عليك ...
> 
> ماشاء الله عنك / شاطر يا أيمن ...


وانت كمان يانادر شوف انت التلفون كلو طلع مجموعة مربعات ومستطيلات  وكلنا بنعرف نعمل مربع  اذا بتحب انا ببعتلك الملف الأصلي الي اشتغلت عليه وبتقدر تتحكم بالطبقات وتلونها

----------


## ayman

وين الأبطال ؟؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> وين الأبطال ؟؟



 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  
مش فاضيين بيصمموا

----------


## ayman

وهدية مني للفائز مبلغ نقدي بقيمة الجهاز وهيك الجائزة بجائزتين
نوكيا ان 81 + 230 دينار اردني !!!!!!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> وهدية مني للفائز مبلغ نقدي بقيمة الجهاز وهيك الجائزة بجائزتين
> نوكيا ان 81 + 230 دينار اردني !!!!!!!!


بصير نوخذ الجائزة مقدما ً ...!!!؟؟؟ :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

ايمن انت هات الجائزة والصورة مش بيناتنا عادي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

> وهدية مني للفائز مبلغ نقدي بقيمة الجهاز وهيك الجائزة بجائزتين
> نوكيا ان 81 + 230 دينار اردني !!!!!!!!


طيب ممكن يا ايمن توضح شو انت بدك بالضبط او كيفيت الفوز بالجائزة  :Smile:

----------


## ayman

> وهدية مني للفائز مبلغ نقدي بقيمة الجهاز وهيك الجائزة بجائزتين
> نوكيا ان 81 + 230 دينار اردني !!!!!!!!


شكلو الجائزة متواضعة كثير ومش معبية عين احد :SnipeR (30):  

طيب بنخلي الجائزة 


نوكيا ان 81 + 230 دينار اردني + بلاستيشن 3 60 جيجا مع خمس العاب اصلية ويد اضافية بتكلفة 420 دينار اردني

----------


## ayman

يوم واحد على نهاية التحدي

----------


## ayman

شكرا للجميع على المشاركة 
خلال الأيام القادمة سوف يكون تحدي جديد وسهل جدا

----------


## BAYAN

انا بتحداك  

اعطيني مهلة بس يوم

----------

